# SB 1231 AI - Analogeingang Poti anschließen



## B1798 (19 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte an meinem Signalboard einen Poti anschließen.

auf dem Signalboard sind die Anschlüsse  R  0+  0+  0-

könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich mein Poti anschließen muss?


ich habe in ein Kabel einen 15KOhm Widerstand  eingelötet und mit einem Poti (10KOhm) verbunden, das ich an einen 24V Anschluss habe und kann jetzt damit am Poti-Ausgang 0-10v regeln.

Ich möchte es nur zum Testen benutzen und lernen


MFG Mario


----------



## Gleichstromer (19 November 2015)

Den Poti-Ausgang (0-10V) an 0+ (welcher 0+ ist eigentlich egal, man nimmt normalerweise den rechten)
Masse/0V an 0-
Den anderen 0+ und R+ braucht man nur, wenn man Strom (0-20mA) messen möchte.
Ansonsten im Systemhandbuch der 1200 Seite 844.


----------



## B1798 (22 November 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort mein Poti funktioniert jetzt wunderbar!

könnte mir jemand noch helfen wie das mit dem anschließen  von 0-20mA funktioniert.

im Benutzerhandbuch steht:"R" und "0+" für Strom anschließen.

muss ich da +10v anschließen?

Signalboard-Anschlüsse R 0+ 0+ 0-

MFG Mario


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 November 2015)

Im Modul liegt ein 250 Ohm-Widerstand zwischen Masse und dem Anschluss R. Wenn man nun R und 0+ verbindet/brückt, erzeugen die 0-20mA, die an 0+ hineinfliessen, einen entsprechenden Spannungsabfall, z.B. 2,5V bei 10mA, den das Modul dann misst.
 Die 250 Ohm kannst du mit einem Ohmmeter zwischen 0- und R messen.


----------



## winnman (22 November 2015)

nein da werden Sensoren angeschlossen die 0(4)-20mA liefern (intern wird an einem 500 Ohm da dann eigentlich 0-10V gemessen) 

0(4)-20mA sind gerne Industrielle Standardfühler 

Den genauen Anschluss an deine Baugruppe kenne ich leider nicht


----------



## B1798 (22 November 2015)

ich möchte mir einen Messumformer kaufen (nur zum Testen, da dieser Messumformer günstiger ist als eine Baugruppe)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PT100-Temper...083198?hash=item1e81494b7e:g:aNYAAOSwVFlUKmRn

ich habe einen pt100 (-50 bis +150)



funktioniert diese Kombination und wie schließe ich diese Komponenten richtig an mein Signalboard an?


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 November 2015)

Prinzipiell schon, lt. dem Schaltbild des Messumformers brauchst du ein separates 24V-Netzteil.

Zum Testen des Analogeingangs reicht dein 0-10V-Poti, die Strommessung ist nichts anderes als den Spannungsabfall an einem Widerstand zu messen, siehe Ohmsches Gesetz.


----------



## B1798 (22 November 2015)

ich habe einen 2-Leiter Pt100

ich schließe den Pt100 am Messumformer grüner Strich und roter Strich unten an.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PT100-Temper...083198?hash=item1e81494b7e:g:aNYAAOSwVFlUKmRn

aber wie schließe ich den Messumformer an mein Signalboard an?
Signalboard-Anschlüsse R 0+ 0+ 0-


im Benutzerhandbuch steht bei meinem Signalboard S.844 -  24v DC Niederpannung  NEIN


----------



## PN/DP (22 November 2015)

Anschluß 2-Leiter-Meßumformer (0)4-20mA an SB1231 AI

```
+-- AI:R
                          |
                          +-- AI:0+

24VDC+ ----- +:Sensor:- ----- AI:0+

24VDC- ---------------------- AI:0-
```

Harald


----------

